# Not sure what this wire is



## kidkimbal (Jan 28, 2019)

2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. I saw this wire and I’m not sure where it is suppose to go. Anybody know?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What wire? I do not see anything disconnected.


----------



## kidkimbal (Jan 28, 2019)

The gray one. It has heat tape on the end. Just not sure if it was supposed to go to something.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a 1.4T, so am not 100%, but if you purchased this new, and you did not put the heat shrink on it, it should be fine as it is probably factory.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

kidkimbal said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. I saw this wire and I’m not sure where it is suppose to go. Anybody know?


Are you the original owner? 

Here are a couple of pics of what I believe is the same area you’re looking at (2014 Cruze Diesel, US version)















I don’t see the gray wire on mine.


----------



## kidkimbal (Jan 28, 2019)

I am not the original owner. I actually just got it. I had engine code p227b so I changed the turbo boost sensor that is right below that wiring. That is how I noticed it. My engine light turned off so I think I fixed it. I just noticed that wire, I followed it and it looks like it wraps around and connects to the fuel rail.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

kidkimbal said:


> I am not the original owner. I actually just got it. I had engine code p227b so I changed the turbo boost sensor that is right below that wiring. That is how I noticed it. My engine light turned off so I think I fixed it. I just noticed that wire, I followed it and it looks like it wraps around and connects to the fuel rail.


Reason I asked is I wonder if the previous owner deleted the DPF/EGR? If so, that might explain the ‘extra’ wire going nowhere.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Could it be some sort of sensor for a package that Rivergoer has not?


----------



## kidkimbal (Jan 28, 2019)

So I changed the turbo boost sensor cause I had code p227b. My CEL went off then came back on. Any ideas? I bought this car from a small dealership that had it for awhile cause the owner was gonna keep it. I’m wondering if the DEF is going bad after sitting awhile. Could that be happening?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

kidkimbal said:


> I’m wondering if the DEF is going bad after sitting awhile. Could that be happening?


DEF can go bad but it’s pretty rare. If you’re concerned, add some fresh to the tank.

@*Jondaytona* had the same P227B code. The fix in his case wasn’t cheap, but no further reports so assume this fixed his issue.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201...34722-p227b-anyone-baro-sensor-2-im-lost.html


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> DEF can go bad but it’s pretty rare. If you’re concerned, add some fresh to the tank.
> 
> @*Jondaytona* had the same P227B code. The fix in his case wasn’t cheap, but no further reports so assume this fixed his issue.
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201...34722-p227b-anyone-baro-sensor-2-im-lost.html


Yes sir, no more problems and I think I've driven about 10k miles since then. There were no physical issues while that code was present, just an annoyance because the remote start won't work with a DTC present.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

kidkimbal said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. I saw this wire and I’m not sure where it is suppose to go. Anybody know?


I've had Duramax diesels with programmers that used a data cable that looks just like the one in your pic. I would guess something aftermarket along those lines, but connected to the fuel rail, hmm....not sure.

I'm just curious, but what made you decide to change the turbo boost sensor because of the P227B code? After chasing my tail for a few months, I finally took it to a dealer that diagnosed a faulty ECM. Hate to say it, but unfortunately you might be in for close to a thousand dollar fix IF you want to pay the money. Otherwise, I drove around for a few thousand miles without any physical issues.


----------

